# Oh My! They're Here!



## xFishAreFriends (Jan 27, 2011)

No, not Irvette. She's just fat.

My recently purchased blue guppy has given birth!  I didn't think she'd pop this soon! Fourteen fry[: All active and healthy [so far]. Unfortunately I was away while she gave birth, but I am just so happy [and lucky] that I covered the filter intake tube with pantyhose and filled the tank with a bunch of plastic plants from head to toe yesterday evening. After filling my two new ten gallons [to see if they'll hold], I went up stairs only to stare at a piece of floating God-knows-what at the surface of the water for a time longer than you'd normally stare at a God-knows-what. I came to the realization that this God-knows-what must be a guppy fry! Oh my! A fry! 

Then came the rescue mission. [;

Right now all fourteen are in a good ol' fashion bowl. I'm going out later tonight to get a breeder net. Two, actually-- I have three fry that the Petsmart employee gave to me for free! I don't want to mix them up because I want to track they're growth rate and what not. Do livebearer breeders normally seperate the different batches? Just wondering.

So yeah! I'm super excited! In not even a day, I received two free ten gallons, a free filter, free thermometer, free slabs of rock.. And fourteen new borns!


----------

